# Free Agent Thread



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I know that offseason free agency is a long way away and far from the focus of our team but it's still fun to discuss players and how they might fit our team.

There are a few interesting players in our price range (MLE) but I'm going to start this thread with one player - Yaroslav Korolev of the LA Clippers. Can anyone explain how he's an Unrestricted Free Agent after this season (he was in the same draft class as Joey so it doesn't make so much sense to me) or confirm this to be true? 

He's not quite the rugged defender that we might be looking for but let's remember that we do still have an improving Joey Graham. Korolev gives us an uber-talented, long and athletic small forward that would fit the international flavour of our team and should be had at a reasonable price, as he certainly hasn't done much in his career thus far. He's not a piece that would make a huge impact next year but he gives us a lot of upside at small forward in an offseason where we don't have a draft pick.

BC is going to have some interesting options this summer to improve our team. With the trade deadline come and gone and our combo guard/bench shooting taken care of, I figure BC will focus on SF. What's your take? Who do you like out there? Do you prefer a simple signing of Mo Pete? Might BC keep Mo AND go after a cheaper small forward like Korolev?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hard to say what BC is going to do. He looks for proven guys like QRich, Nash, RajaBell, KurtThomas, and maybe FredJones. But he also takes shots at young guys with supposed upside like EddieHouse, StevenHunter, JamesJones, JohnSalmons and Joe Johnson when he has to.

If we trade for a draft pick this summer I would think he uses the MLE on a vet who can step right into the rotation. And even if he doesn't trade for a pick I don't see him bringing in a guy he isn't sure will contribute. Its harder to give time to a rookie or unproven guy when you are in the playoff hunt. That's why I felt we wasted bad years by not playing Moiso, Araujo, Sow, Graham heavy minutes when it didn't really matter. It was dumb to screw around with the Archibalds and Blounts and Woods types that had proven they couldn't cut it.

And we need full MLE to get an impact vet. Nobody is coming here for the minimum until we are legit title contenders.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

please dont remind of the days whem Moiso, Aruja, Bateer, Archibald were here


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Lots of good guys out there, we just have to figure out how to get them here.

Hopefully Calderon isn't the only card Bryan has to play.

Too bad we will be losing our pick.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

What I hope is for the Raps to resign Mo Pete and use some money to invest in some interior help. If we have a second round pick trying to get big man help through the draft wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Way to early to speculate on free agency. All kinds of people are going to re-sign with their team before July 1.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm thinking if BC can get MoP for a good deal than that's a good move to make. Other than that maybe he uses a player in a trade but I agree that he'll be going after proven help.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's all about proven well rounded talent now. I bet MoP is traded.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

It will really come down to Mo's value on the open market. If he can be had for a portion of our MLE, great, sign him and someone else (korolev sounds about right) with the MLE and finish off the roster with min contracts (ukic and one of slokar/sow).

I'm infatuated with this Korolev idea. BC doesn't have so much money to play with and I see him making a long term investment with part of the MLE. 

Or maybe Travis Outlaw would be the better investment? I don't know, I see more pure ball skill in Korolev.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Colangelo could've dealt Humphries for Korolev easily... Clippers definitely would've taken him...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

why not look to Europe again to get some rebounding help it would be cheaper than jumping into the FA market


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think something that's not being said enough is that the Raptors don't just need "a rebounder".

The Raps are one of the worst rebounding teams in the NBA not because we are lacking a window cleaner.

As with our newfound defensive intensity this season (where we have gone from one of the worst teams last year to the middle of the pack this year), rebounding is going to take a concerted team effort.

We can go out and sign a Reggie Evans but how is he going to get minutes in order to make us a respectable rebounding team? Are we going to play four-on-five in order to have a one-dimensional role player on the floor?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

It would be great if the Raps could sign Gerald Wallace. He's opting out of his deal this year, I doubt we get him; but he would be a great addition. He's the athletic wing player who can score, rebound, and play solid defense.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Are we going to play four-on-five in order to have a one-dimensional role player on the floor?


well to be fair it worked for Detroit with Ben Wallace and its somewhat working with Chicago now bulls also got away with it with Rodman


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I hear ya speedy. There's no reason to spend money on bigs when we already have plenty and Bargnani is due for a large increase in minutes. Rebounding has to come from every position.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> well to be fair it worked for Detroit with Ben Wallace and its somewhat working with Chicago now


Wallace and PJ Brown are both standout defenders and leaders along with being good rebounders.

Detroit let Wallace go and replaced him with his polar opposite, Chris Webber. And they might be better off.

Its why I liked the Dixon move. Colangelo can't be too focussed on the mythical rebounder/defender that is going to solve all our interior problems or he'll forget that the rest of our team isn't perfect. I don't think he will; I just want fans to have the same frame of mind as he does.


If you look at the guys that will be out there this summer--Garnett notwithstanding--I don't know if there is one guy we could sign that would cure our ills. Especially since the group we have out there right now has won 12 of 14 or 15. Are we going to mix them up to try and make our depth chart look better?


My shortlist for FA's is as follows:

Milicic, Magloire, Singleton, Pietrus, G. Wallace, Peterson, Nocioni, Lewis.


Where is the magic bullet?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> My shortlist for FA's is as follows:
> 
> Milicic, Magloire, Singleton, Pietrus, G. Wallace, Peterson, Nocioni, Lewis.
> 
> ...


Where's Mo Pete? 

Speaking of Mo, can we sign him or sign and trade him and still use our MLE? How much can we sign him for?

I can't seem to recall how these rights work.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm going to cry if Singleton isn't in a raptor uni next season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Where's Mo Pete?
> 
> Speaking of Mo, can we sign him or sign and trade him and still use our MLE? How much can we sign him for?
> 
> I can't seem to recall how these rights work.


He's on my list under "Peterson" 

He's restricted. We can sign him for whatever and we have matching rights.

We should be ever-so-slightly over the cap (intentionally), meaning we get the MLE (around $5.5M) to sign unrestricted free agents.

Peterson's restricted status can also facilitate a sign-and-trade.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd be pretty happy with Singleton too. He's a beast of a small forward. Apparently he was also born 9 days before me.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Nocioni definately beings toughness and defense; good intangibles.. smart player, helps on the boards, and on top of all that he has the international flava =D

if not Nocioni.. Pietrus looks/sounds good.. I can see him breaking out somewhere.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Ryan Gomes, Allan Ray
Primo Brezec
DeSagana Diop
Steve Blake
Zarko Cabarkapa
Yaroslav Korolev, Singleton
Desmond Mason
Travis Outlaw
Jarvis Hayes
DeShawn Stevenson

Peitrus and Darko would be my guess for BC's top free agent targets this summer. They are young and seem like perfect players to plug into our system.

Gerald Wallace, Anderson Varejeo and Nocioni would all be nice and my top choices, but they will probably be out of Toronto's price range.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

How does Milicic fit into the big picture though? I'm not saying it's a bad direction to go to but if Milicic were to be a Raptor, I'd find his presence to be conflicting with Bargnani's. It woudl seem hard pressed to be developing both players at the same time unless one of Bosh or Bargnani is to be traded, and that's not going to happen for Darko's sake.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> How does Milicic fit into the big picture though? I'm not saying it's a bad direction to go to but if Milicic were to be a Raptor, I'd find his presence to be conflicting with Bargnani's. It woudl seem hard pressed to be developing both players at the same time unless one of Bosh or Bargnani is to be traded, and that's not going to happen for Darko's sake.


Darko is probably one of those guys where the second the ink dries on his new contract, his team will start looking for a way to worm out of it or trade him, like Kwame. Eventually "potential" needs to materialize into good play and he's just too inconsistent right now.


As for Varejao, he reminds me of a guy like Dan Gadzurich. Looks great in limited minutes but you can't ask too much of him. I don't think Cleveland will let him go, anyhow. I expect them to deal Gooden for a point guard at some point this summer.


Also, Gomes isn't a free agent. If he were he'd be one of the guys I'd want Bryan to try and sign. Probably not much of an upgrade over Garbo but a solid, all-around player that playoff teams can't get enough of.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Trick?*
> 
> How does Milicic fit into the big picture though? I'm not saying it's a bad direction to go to but if Milicic were to be a Raptor, I'd find his presence to be conflicting with Bargnani's.


I think Milicic can be groomed to take over Rasho's position in a couple years if he comes to Toronto. He has all the tools to be a good low post threat, who knows whether he'll reach his potential, but he's young and has time to improve.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

We don't really need much depth. If we can add one decent rotation player,great, if not, bla, bla..no big deal.

That being said our offseason move is quite obvious, IMO, and requires little speculation.

We trade a point guard for a wing or big, and sign a backup Pg with the MLE. 

That's it.. good chance that will be our only significant moves this offseason. 

A player like Steve Blake would do.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

We are looking at players in the NBA. Maybe we will see another pick-up of a Euro league vet. Parker has been great and Garbajosa has proved to be solid in his first stint in North America.

There must be one or two more guys out there that can contrubute on an NBA team. We don't need an allstar, just a banger and rebounder.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is a guy that might be a nice point forward http://www.interbasket.net/players/diamantidis.htm

Plays solid "D" and rebounds well for a G/f


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

I read somewhere today that Rashard lewis is opting out of his contract at the end of the year. I always thought he would look good in a Raptors uniform... please B.C!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

atlent45 said:


> I read somewhere today that Rashard lewis is opting out of his contract at the end of the year. I always thought he would look good in a Raptors uniform... please B.C!


That would have to involve a sign-and-trade. Probably something like Calderon and Peterson. Worth it?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> That would have to involve a sign-and-trade. Probably something like Calderon and Peterson. Worth it?


Can you sign and trade for a player that is also signed and traded? 

Rashard Lewis has never really done it for me.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Can you sign and trade for a player that is also signed and traded?
> 
> Rashard Lewis has never really done it for me.


Dunno. I think so.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

John Hollinger's 25-top Free Agents 07:

01. Chauncey Billups, Pistons (po)
02. Vince Carter, Nets (po)
03. Rashard Lewis, Sonics (po)
04. Gerald Wallace, Bobcats (po)
05. Mo Williams, Bucks
06. Grant Hill, Magic
07. Darko Milicic, Magic (res)
08. Anderson Varejao, Cavs (res)
09. Andres Nocioni, Bulls (res)
10. Chris Webber, Pistons
11. Ruben Patterson, Bucks
12. Travis Outlaw, Blazers (res)
13. Luke Walton, Lakers
14. Jerry Stackhouse, Mavericks
15. Mo Peterson, Raptors
16. Matt Carroll , Bobcats
17. Mikki Moore, Nets
18. Jason Kapono, Heat
19. DeShawn Stevenson, Wizards (po)
20. Bonzi Wells, Rockets (po)
21. Earl Boykins, Bucks (po)
22. Ime Udoka, Trail Blazers
23. Mickael Pietrus, Warriors (res)
24. Charlie Bell, Bucks (res)
25. Desmond Mason, Hornets

Others:

Chucky Atkins, Grizzlies; 
Kelenna Azubuike, Warriors (res); 
Matt Barnes, Warriors; 
Travis Diener, Magic (res); 
Chuck Hayes, Rockets (res); 
Dahntay Jones, Grizzlies; 
Jamaal Magloire, Trail Blazers; 
Chris Mihm, Lakers; 
Smush Parker, Lakers; 
James Posey, Heat.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Gimme Shard Lewis. A Lewis/Parker/Peterson swingman rotation is not to be ****ed with.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess the question becomes: How much money does BC want to (or get to) spend this summer. We're not much under the cap, if at all, but BC can still spend a lot of money this summer. 

Mo can be signed or signed and traded and we can still spend the entire MLE on someone else. The we have the LLE and min contracts. 

For the full MLE we can get some of the players above - you think MLE offers for Outlaw or Pietrus would be matched? 

Thing is that we already have a pretty deep team that doesn't really NEED to spend the full MLE this season. Are guys like this going to get PT on our team? Does BC want to go so far above the cap (though I'm sure the contract lengths will match ou existing ones) so soon? I think he might. Playing above the cap gives you a lot more trade tools to work with and BC likes to wheel and deal.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Gimme Travis Outlaw or Mickael Pietrus, although both are RFA's so that makes them tough to get.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't mind getting Luke Walton.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's get Carter back.


No. I'm kidding. :rotf:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Magloire would be ideal...we need the toughness and rebounding inside...

then hope in the 2nd round or through the Euro connections, we're able to find a quality wing defender since Graham's development has been less than stellar...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

shookem said:


> I wouldn't mind getting Luke Walton.


Luke would be a nice pick-up. We would not need to keep Peterson, Luke gives you a better passer and rebounder. His shot has improved, and he is a glue guy.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Pietrus and G.Wallace are the obvious choices.

We need defensive-minded wings who can rebound and still be offensive threats without having to have plays drawn up for them. In an ideal universe this would mean Iguodala or Granger, but Pietrus and G.Wallace might suffice.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nocioni would be a good fit. International player but rugged and aggressive. He's more of a small forward than Garbo but still brings the rebounding and strength of a power forward. He's restricted so would be tough to get him for the MLE.

Still, these teams are all capped out and may be looking to fill different holes through free agency - there's gotta be one that isn't going to match a full MLE deal. 

I still like the idea that I started with. Keeping Mo and going cheap with development players - Korolev and Ukic. Keep Slokar and Sow for the min.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think Luke Jackson has become the cheap small forward I'd like BC to sign (over Korolev). I'd be content just adding Luke and Roko in the offseason but such cheap moves leaves us with plenty of money to spend.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

if smitch is gone and iavaroni comes in then this team will be rebuilt again cause bc cant make trades and get free agents without knowing how it will all fit together.

smitch or iavaroni that is the big question.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

There is clearly onyl one thing we need in the off-season and that's more production from the wing position on both ends of the floor. Not just a depth guy, but a guy that is a realiable proven starter. I thought we needed to aquire another big that's athletic and cna rebound, but Humnpries has come along nicely to a poitn where I think he can keep his job.

We won't have the MLE. We will not be over the cap, and teams under the cap do not receive it. In the off-season we're going to be 4 million at least under the cap, and that will go upward depending on how much the cap increaes. 

That 4+ million as well is only acived when we recens Mo Pete's bird rights. Which will happen. I mean he just dosen't fit with this squard any more, and we need to move on to find a better fit.

I don't think the draft is a good place to look for our wing woes. We need somebody that is proven.

I think we should pursue a top tier FA like Noccioni with all we have first. He fits the profile of a player on our team with his ability to shoot, dribble, and pass. Adding in the defense and rebounding we sorely lack in the wing department. With Thomas emerging we'll see how much Paxson is willing to spend to keep Noccioni. We might have to aquire an exception or send some salary the Bulls way, but if not then at least we tried right?

If that falls though we go to the secoudn tier of FA's. I think guys like Hill, and Bonzi Wells who we can get for the bargain bsaement price might be worth the gamble.

If we can either get a top tier FA, or secound tier FA for the wing slot then we extend Jose. We offer him a 2-3 year extension at say 5 million a year. If nto we have to trade him for a quality young wing like Childress or Granger. We need a consistent starting wing for 30-35 minutes a game then a back-up for 20.

To replace Jose we can either try and bring over Roko, or perhaps a proven European PG. Nikolaos Zisis might be a good option. He's putting up very solid numbers in Euroleauge (very comparable to Jose's), and is only 23-turning 24. He plays for Benneton and played with Bargnani and a favorite of our veyr own godfather. Who told Zisis that if he ever wanted to go to the NBA to give him a call first.

After we have secured the wing position, and back-up point if Jose was the cost, we can then go after some cheap Potenial like Korolev, or Ilaysova.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

I wonder if Darko would be willing to take a relative pay-cut for the chance to develop his game in the same environment Bargnani did. Rasho, Darko's countryman I believe, could groom as his eventual replacement/upgrade


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

^Rasho is from Slovenia, and Darko is from Serbia-Montengro. They're not countrymen. It dosen't seem to me either that Darko loves the game that much to take any pay-cut.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

frank_white said:


> I wonder if Darko would be willing to take a relative pay-cut for the chance to develop his game in the same environment Bargnani did. Rasho, Darko's countryman I believe, could groom as his eventual replacement/upgrade


Darko isn't an upgrade over Rasho, he is a downgrade, and I think that will be the case even when Rasho is 40-years old and out of the League.

Darko doesn't have the mentality to be a winner.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

cv3bandwagon said:


> There is clearly onyl one thing we need in the off-season and that's more production from the wing position on both ends of the floor. Not just a depth guy, but a guy that is a realiable proven starter. I thought we needed to aquire another big that's athletic and cna rebound, but Humnpries has come along nicely to a poitn where I think he can keep his job.
> 
> We won't have the MLE. We will not be over the cap, and teams under the cap do not receive it. In the off-season we're going to be 4 million at least under the cap, and that will go upward depending on how much the cap increaes.
> 
> ...


Interesting post.

I agree that letting MoP walk and bringing over Roko are probably the two most obivous things to do this offseason. After that I don't know what we can get without trading Jose. If Jose does go, this Zisis guy sounds interesting. I doubt he'd be able to do what Jose has done but I like his ties to the Raps.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

this might be a long shot, but what about grant hill? his wife is canadian and he wouldn't be looking for a payday. 

i know he owes orlando his services for cheap, but i think he would be a great addition if his health seems stable.

it would be like having two AP's at the wing...smart, high IQ guys.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Darko isn't an upgrade over Rasho, he is a downgrade, and I think that will be the case even when Rasho is 40-years old and out of the League.
> 
> Darko doesn't have the mentality to be a winner.


I agree he doesn't seem to have a lot of desire at this point. And I've never been too high on the guy myself.

But I definately think he has the capacity to be much better than Rasho (statistically, he's already better). He's more mobile and athletic and is already a pretty strong shot blocker and rebounder. I think given the right environment, he could develop into a strong defensive player (look what happened to Ty Chandler this year with the right change of scenery). The Raptors would be an ideal team for him. Too bad the Hawks or someone will throw him a huge contract and he'll never progress.


----------

